# England v Algeria...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Jeez,

Is this the local Sunday League..? :roll:

And ITV commentators? [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Cannot believe how bad they are and the football isn't any better. Carthorse up front can't even get in the Villa team [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

fecking horrible.

4-5-1 is the only way to play with these players.

f*ck heskey off, gerrard and lampard behind rooney, joe cole on left lennon right


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

AAAAAARGGGGGGHHHHH Why do England infuriate soooo much?!

This Algeria side is crap and we have absolutely NO creativity :x

The players just look so jaded!

Too many games in a season? or are they just not up for it?


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

they should be taking the fat pie eating scouser off hes playing shit.as are the team :lol: :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Makes the debate about who's the best player in the world - Rooney, Ronaldo or Messi look a frigging joke :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

WozzaTT said:


> Makes the debate about who's the best player in the world - Rooney, Ronaldo or Messi look a frigging joke :evil:


You missed Andy Carroll


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Thank God for Argentina - the only entertaining team I've seen so far...

That was abysmal I'm afraid.

My money is on Holland.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

That was embarrassing. What a bunch of overpaid bottlers! Really shows up the fact that our English 'stars' are made to look good by their foreign teammates.

Turd. :x


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Thank God for Argentina - the only entertaining team I've seen so far...
> 
> That was abysmal I'm afraid.
> 
> ...


holland is a good call.watched them in the amsterdam arena rip hungry to bits.thats who im backing


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

And Rooney bleating about the fans booing him!!! Second rate.


----------



## welshgar (Nov 6, 2008)

Love it


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

welshgar said:


> Love it


f*ck off.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I have seen some bad England performances in my 55 years but that truthfully ranks as the worst, woeful. Rooney was a joke Gerrard does not know what he is doing totally out of position. SWP Heskey send them home what a complete waste. The truth of the matter is since we have no Beckham quality crosses are non existent in fact crosses in general are non existent . If we are not carefull we will end up a laughing stock, if we are not already


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

good w/c so far ,,


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

roddy said:


> good w/c so far ,,


another of England's lesser counties turns up to have a gloat despite their team not getting anywhere near the world cup :roll:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I doubt this will help improve performance in what's left of the World Cup...

_England's travelling fans showed their displeasure with their team's efforts by booing them off the pitch at the end of their second group game.

Striker Wayne Rooney looked into a TV camera and said: "Nice to see your own fans booing you, that's what loyal support is". _

It wasn't a clever move to say somthing like that into cameras beaming live footage to millions of fans worldwide! [smiley=dizzy2.gif] The whole team just seemed to be suffering from tiredness or something else. I was expecting a massacre of Algeria tonight! :?


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

WHAT A LET DOWN.

Goes to show that when playing for your club having your pockets lined you play your heart out, but for country and queeen and millions of life loving football fans the effort seems non existent.

We would have been better getting 11 un capped players with something to prove > at least they would of played their hearts out, not like these misfits.

Im really quite pissed off


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Naresh said:


> It wasn't a clever move


What do you expect, footballers just aren't clever, are they? That's whay they play football after all!!


----------



## 111laz111 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hopefully they are embarrassed and ashamed but I doubt it. No GUTS.
Also, someone should consider banning football from those excellent vuvuzela concerts :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Never been so annoyed and upset watching a match. How completely disappointing. All they did was hype up Rooney and how great he'll be. I have seen the children do more than he has so far. All of their ego's are too much for them to work together as a team they all want to score goals rather than set up a cross for someone else or pass the damn ball!!!!!! Not looking forward to the next match.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

:lol:  :?

I'm finding it all quite amusing. I'm not the greatest football fan admittedly, but it's nice to see these overpaid nonces get knocked down a peg or two.

Quite right they got boo'ed, they control mammoth salaries, and a lot of people have spent their savings on supporting a team that are just not putting the effort in. World class athletes? You could have fooled me.

It's the slow and painful death of England that's always really dull. The sooner they are put out the competition the sooner we can get on with life.

What needs to happen for them to, or not to, get through? I assume they have to win with some margin in their next match?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

manphibian said:


> fecking horrible.
> 
> 4-5-1 is the only way to play with these players.
> 
> f*ck heskey off, gerrard and lampard behind rooney, joe cole on left lennon right


Almost right but sub Heskey for Crouch. Only problem is Crouch scores goals while Hesky doesn't and that might not suit Capello :roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Dash said:


> a lot of people have spent their savings on supporting a team


And people say footballers aren't very bright? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

They have one last chance to prove themselves. Strange as it might seems they are likely to pull a good performance and win the next one against the strongest team in the group (next to England :roll It will only take the next game a good performance and a win to turn everything round. However it's clear changes MUST be made or I fear out we will go


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

The highlight of my evening was my father in law asking why Bradley Walsh was commenting, it was Andy Townsend!

That was the only thing I had to laugh about!


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Im glad Carragher will miss the next match cos he worries the life out of me , the way he grabs and hangs onto players in the box ! I was fearing a penalty was on the cards last night . 
Surely the players must have some say in what positions they play in. Gerrard plays centre and attcks with freedom for Liverpool why is he on the left ? Lampard doesn't drive forward like he does for Chelski and Rooney seems a different player lately.
I wouldn't be suprised if there are 2-4 changes to the team on Wednesday ! This wouldn't have happened if Becks was fit :roll:


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Naresh said:


> I doubt this will help improve performance in what's left of the World Cup...
> 
> _England's travelling fans showed their displeasure with their team's efforts by booing them off the pitch at the end of their second group game.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

If Becks was fit we would have someone who can cross the ball


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Ok, this will show how much I care, and therefore know, about football but.....

These 'stars' (ahem), get paid plenty by their respective teams but what to they get for playing for England? Fixed fee each of something depending on skill, or lack of!

Yours, much more a rugby, F1 and skiing fan.

Hope you English chaps do well, as a Scot our football team is quite simply non-existent.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

They have been absolutely chronic so far but it's such a fine line really - if the two performances had been exactly the same but without that one goalkeeping aberration we'd all be sitting here now saying well they've been poor but we've got 4 points, we'll qualify fron the group easily and things can only get better.

Watched some of the analysis of Rooney today - as they said on the box he's either injured, has had a barney with someone or was overcome with nerves. Comes to something when our 'best' player should be dropped really.

Capello needs to change it around big time.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

"" but without that one goalkeeping aberration we'd all be sitting here now saying well ""

tosh mate,,, 10 other players make mistake after mistake, poor tackles,poor positioning,no imagination, not making oportunities , not taking opportunities, etc etc,, why blame one mans misserable misstake for a whole team of numpties !!!!!


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

England deserve all the shite they get from the press and the fans.

2 hours of mega hype before the match. Then during the match the retarded reporters are slagging off the Algerian goalkeeper because he didnt catch the first shot easily.

This coupled with Rooney's comments after the match as he was coming off sum up the england squad.

Full of complete and utter bullshit which is made up of overpaid and up themselves players.

If they don't qualify its not Capello's fault - its the players fault. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

roddy said:


> "" but without that one goalkeeping aberration we'd all be sitting here now saying well ""
> 
> tosh mate,,, 10 other players make mistake after mistake, poor tackles,poor positioning,no imagination, not making oportunities , not taking opportunities, etc etc,, why blame one mans misserable misstake for a whole team of numpties !!!!!


Yes I agree nobody played well but I was talking about 'fine lines' which has obviously gone way over your little head. Bless.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

England are rated as a top 10 team in the FIFA World Rankings holding position 8.

Algeria are rated as number 30.

See here

http://www.fifa.com/worldfootball/ranking/lastranking/gender=m/fullranking.html

Seriously - your telling me we got battered by a team which is nearly 4 times below us?

If they had scored it would have been a right old wake up call.

8)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

WozzaTT said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > "" but without that one goalkeeping aberration we'd all be sitting here now saying well ""
> ...


ha ha ha ,, well said the big head !!! like your over rated " big heads " on the field yours will roll roll roll on wed,, then see how smart you are ..  :lol: :lol: ( ABE )


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Capello selected Hesky QED it's all his fault.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

roddy said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


More than likely!! There's a bitter and twisted part of me that actually wants us to go out on Wednesday. Hush my mouth! :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Did anyone catch the Cameroon v Denmark game last night? Did you see that great demonstration of how to keep possession of the ball by Cameroon?

They may have lost but it was the best match I've seen so far... 8)

Cheers

Rich


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry Rich - Don't agree on that one. Best game so far has to be the Brazil v Korea DPR match.

Talk about world no.1 team being stopped in their tracks but a pretty inferior team!

This world cup is by far the most shocking i've ever seen! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> Did anyone catch the Cameroon v Denmark game last night? Did you see that great demonstration of how to keep possession of the ball by Cameroon?
> 
> They may have lost but it was the best match I've seen so far... 8)
> 
> ...


So your point is, we need to play like a team that are already on their way home....? :-|

I'm pretty sure we're doing that already


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

manphibian said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone catch the Cameroon v Denmark game last night? Did you see that great demonstration of how to keep possession of the ball by Cameroon?
> ...


They played like a team, not a bunch of individuals. I'm not saying Cameroon were perfect because if they were, they'd still be in it. But as 90 minutes of football entertainment, it was the best I've seen in this World Cup. :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

This world cup is by far the most shocking i've ever seen! [smiley=gossip.gif][/quote]

And the ball as a lot to do with it. Just look how many passes are over hit,nobody as took a decent free kick, shots all the time are rising they cannot keep it down. Players have said it feels light, even when it bounces of or ricochets it seems to travel a lot further. There are players in all the teams who are usually comfortable with the ball and countless times they are losing control.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> And the ball as a lot to do with it. Just look how many passes are over hit,nobody as took a decent free kick, shots all the time are rising they cannot keep it down. Players have said it feels light, even when it bounces of or ricochets it seems to travel a lot further. There are players in all the teams who are usually comfortable with the ball and countless times they are losing control.


Agree with all of that 100%. Most shots on target are going over the net. :?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> Agree with all of that 100%. Most shots on target are going over the net. :?


lol, you sound like an American there mate 

Well, Brazil v Ivory coast..... This can't be shit....

....can it? :?


----------



## Scallywag72 (Mar 2, 2009)

What really hacks me off is that we invented the game and people drone on about 1966 as if that is something to be proud of. Winning the World Cup only once is an absolute disgrace. But for England's sins it's not just them that are collapsing left, right and centre this time round... Switzerland beating Spain, New Zealand pulling a draw against Italy. All very strange. No idea what is going on.

Back to England though. There are about 51 million people in the country and I can think of multiple better teams that could be put together without the clowns we have on the pitch today. They should stick to shopping [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

manphibian said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Agree with all of that 100%. Most shots on target are going over the net. :?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I can see the irony in that... :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

manphibian said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Agree with all of that 100%. Most shots on target are going over the net. :?
> ...


Hey come on now :lol:

Watching Brazil v Ivory Coast not to bad so far......


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

The Cameroon- Denmark game was brilliant, even my mrs found it entertaining and she hates football even more than me. At least Cameroon know how to foul properly, brilliant move that bloke holding a defender's arms behind his back or whatever it was.

Lying cheat Ashley Cole
Morally bankrupt John Terry
Erstwhile roaster Frank Lampard
Prostitute-visiting Wayne Rooney
Pub-brawling, should be in for GBH Steven Gerrard
Convicted hooligan Jamie Carragher
Shoplifter Glenn Johnson
Dogger Jermaine Defoe

Pretty sickening that this lot are allowed to represent our country and are seen as role models for our kids. I hope they get knocked out next week, we need wholesale reform of the entire game and everything to do with it, especially salaries paid by the teams and earnings from sponsorship.

[smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Scallywag72 said:


> But for England's sins it's not just them that are collapsing left, right and centre this time round... Switzerland beating Spain, New Zealand pulling a draw against Italy. All very strange. No idea what is going on.
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Exactly what I was thinking. The one time many top teams are suffering with form and England cannot pull their fingers out and take advantage. A bit like Liverpool not taking advantage of Arsenal and Man U having an off season, yeah fair enough Chelsea had an amazing on this year but these opportunities don't come around often.

I think there is something more serious at work behind the scenes because practically the whole team played poorly against Algeria! Ilness? Unrest? Lack of motivation? Capello? Missing Wags? Luxury lifestyle back home? (more likely!)

My money is still on Holland to do the business this year.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I did wnder whether the adidas ball had been created specifically to flatter players in adidas boots. And make those wearing Nikes struggle to control it. Most of the world's top players are endorsed by Nike, and most are having a hard time.

But there are too many 'good' players like Gerrard who wear adidas boots and can't do anything with the ball either.

Before the world cup even kicked off, people were complaining about the ball and the guys from adidas took pains to point out that the ball would no longer flatter average players, and is a true leveller in exposing htose that aren't great, versus those that are.

Maybe, all that is still true and only the Brazilians and Argentinians are actually any good at football.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Kell said:


> I did wnder whether the adidas ball had been created specifically to flatter players in adidas boots. And make those wearing Nikes struggle to control it. Most of the world's top players are endorsed by Nike, and most are having a hard time.
> 
> But there are too many 'good' players like Gerrard who wear adidas boots and can't do anything with the ball either.
> 
> ...


Hmm Gerrard was our best player in the first match. OK so that's not saying much. :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Kell said:


> Maybe, all that is still true and only the Brazilians and Argentinians are actually any good at football.


Oh...and Portugal. 4-0 already and only 60 minutes gone.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

5-0 now


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

7-0


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

make that 6! Ronaldo


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Gulp... 7


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

They are lucky the Portuguese :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

well surprise surprise ,, no not really !!!  ,, thats that all over for them for a while,,, totally routed,, tho all was not lost,, they did at least set one record,,, ,,,,, their worst defeat on world cup record ,,, :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

roddy said:


> well surprise surprise ,, no not really !!!  ,, thats that all over for them for a while,,, totally routed,, tho all was not lost,, they did at least set one record,,, ,,,,, their worst defeat on world cup record ,,, :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ugh you vulture! picking at us England fans :lol: :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

roddy said:


> well surprise surprise ,, no not really !!!  ,, thats that all over for them for a while,,, totally routed,, tho all was not lost,, they did at least set one record,,, ,,,,, their worst defeat on world cup record ,,, :lol: :lol: :lol:


Appalling.It was like watching Scotland play to be fair.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

WozzaTT said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > well surprise surprise ,, no not really !!!  ,, thats that all over for them for a while,,, totally routed,, tho all was not lost,, they did at least set one record,,, ,,,,, their worst defeat on world cup record ,,, :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


ha ha,,, no not really,,, much more fun !!   ( but i can see your point )


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Anyone listened to the players being interviewed on the radio???? They genuinely don't seem that bothered and think the scoreline flattered Germany. WTF??!!!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

:lol: It's all a joke. I don't no why we as a nation get so worked up. We never win, yet we still pay them millions. The last two goals were brilliant, just ran rings round England.

I know it's completely different... but... I used to be top player in a top gaming clan when I was a teenager. Somebody came up with the good idea of putting together a "dream team" of all the top players from all the top clans. Our first match was against my normal clan, we got thrashed. Why? Although we all knew all the tactics and planned well we just didn't know how to gel as a team and instinctively know how the others were going to play.

The same applies to England, unless they train and play to the extent that a club does, they can never be expected to be good.

(Of course, knowing FA about football, they could train as much, in that case, :lol: we suck).


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

We've moved on from being polite and giving them the benefit of the doubt.

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=177644

Useless twats. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

